# How do you interact with your betta's?



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I was just curious after playing a bit with Akira by moving my hand infront of his tank rapidly in a game of: "Back off and flit back." As well as some mirror flaring. He's gotten some exercise and is now hanging around the silk plant.

So how do you play with your betta's? Do you hold up a mirror to their tank and move it around as they follow and flare at it?


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I like to put my (clean ) hand in the water and chase them around a little. When I'm done they'll "kiss" my hand.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

This morning while doing water changes I placed my hand into batmans tank and did the a-ok sign ..:lol: and batman swam through my fingers. It was cute.:-D


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i often come right up to the tank and make faces at them or fog up the glass..they either flare or back away or spaz  its adorable. I also place my finger on the glass and move it around and they chase it


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i push my finger against Caroline's tank. she likes to come investigate. i used to tease her, by sticking my finger through the food-hole, but she bit me. >.> so i stopped putting it low enough that she can reach it. xD it didn't hurt, but it scared me! xD i also get her to flare at a pencil. o3o none of my bettas like the Evil Orange Thingie.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

All of them sound pretty cool. Akira seems to like to bunch up his tail at the sight of my left hand and then go nuts when I don't remove my left pinky from his sight. He's a little spazz he is...He and I seem to have little conversations as well. I tried the finger hoop thing and he flared and dove for the silk plant....Ah well he's still adjusting. He handled my hand being in his tank just fine to switch heaters.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I mess around with Neon using my finger. If he's waiting at the front of his tank, I slowely move my finger forward at him. Even though my finger is outside the tank, he acts like I'm poking him and he turns sideways and backs away and then starts flaring and prancing around lol.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

Dixie adores following my finger as I move it around her tank. I'm scared to do anything else since she's an extremely young betta and I don't want to scare her. (Dixie, you're such a dork. :roll


----------



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

Kiba follows my finger around the outside of his tank. He'll flare at it, then decide it isn't a threat and swim away. A few seconds later he'll come back to follow it and flare at it again. 

When I stuck a finger in his tank he circled it and then swam away a little bit, pretending to not be interested. Soon he was back again, circling my finger. He didn't want to swim close enough to touch my finger though. 

Dixie, the Koi fish in your avatar remind me of the fish from Avatar the Last Airbender.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

mywingedhorses said:


> Kiba follows my finger around the outside of his tank. He'll flare at it, then decide it isn't a threat and swim away. A few seconds later he'll come back to follow it and flare at it again.
> 
> When I stuck a finger in his tank he circled it and then swam away a little bit, pretending to not be interested. Soon he was back again, circling my finger. He didn't want to swim close enough to touch my finger though.
> 
> Dixie, the Koi fish in your avatar remind me of the fish from Avatar the Last Airbender.


Oh, it reminded you of the episode where the princess gives her life back to the moon spirit in order to save her people and stop the fire nation? I just thought that the avatar looked cool and decided to use it, but now that you mention it...the Koi fish do remind me of that episode. :lol:


----------



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep, in those last two episodes in book 1. Those were two of my favorite episodes overall. I loved how initially they just seem like fish but then they turn out to be more important.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

mywingedhorses said:


> Yep, in those last two episodes in book 1. Those were two of my favorite episodes overall. I loved how initially they just seem like fish but then they turn out to be more important.


Yes, it's always amazing how they make things seem like they aren't important until you realize how important they really are. I think that also applies to real life. We as humans don't realize how important things are until they're gone. It would be nice if humans didn't take things for granted all the time, but it's not the way the world is and I doubt it'll ever be any different. However, we should get back on topic. Today I got over my fear of scaring Dixie to death and held a mirror up to her tank. She didn't do anything at all. (Lol, Dixie you freaked out over nothing...)


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I found Akira seems to like flaring at my finger and with my hands clean I'll stick one in the tank and let him flare and chase it. Today he touched my actual skin with his little head. It felt so cool and I felt so happy. I love that little fish. He also knows when I'm about to feed him so he goes up to the top of the tank and waits begging for it. It's soo cute. I wanna eventually get him used to my hand enough that he'll swim through my fingers. I feel so...Just amazed. He keeps surprising me with his courage and personality..I love him so much.


----------



## RosyFish (Feb 20, 2011)

My first Betta, Simba, a Orange Dalmation VT, (RIP) used to let me stick my finger in his bowl while he swam circles around it. : ) 
Now, my new Betta, Rosy, a Rose Tail beauty, likes to play chase with my finger, and gives kisses.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol, I love how there's a random discussion about Avatar, and I was thinking the same thing about Dixie's avvie xD I WUBBED that show to death, only ever missed one episode from the very beginning, and still love it to this day.

Anyway, I tend not to stick my fingers in the water unless I'm feeling the temperature or fixing a plant or something. What I always do is put my face up to the glass xD


----------

